# Camping Laguna Playa - Torre Del Mar



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

We are looking at possibly staying at Camping Laguna Playa for a spell in January 2013,
Could anyone update me on the site?
Facilities, pitch sizes, pitch type (gravel or grass), how good is the WiFi, recommended restaurants & any nearby food shops.
Any other information about site or area would be appreciated.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know about the camping site but we like the town. Nice beach, loads of shops, bus/tram connections to interesting places.
We tend not to use campsites and there's usually a load of vans parked between the 2 campsites in Torre del Mar, although we usually stay nearer the centre of town.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Camping Laguna Playa is not the place to go in winter as it's completely overshadowed by trees. However, Camping Torre Del Mar is 
nearby. It's virtually on the beach and promenade, a close walk to the town and a large Mercadona 5 minutes walk away. In the town is a bus stop which takes you into Malaga via an express service costing around 3 euros return.

To get to Camping Torre Del Mar you go to the far end of the beach and it's the first site you see. Laguna Playa is on the same access road and is about 250 metres away.

Camping Torre Del Mar costs around 310 euros per month. It will also feature for the first time in the 2013 ACSI discount book costing around 16 euros a night for short stays.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Mike48 said:


> Camping Laguna Playa is not the place to go in winter as it's completely overshadowed by trees. However, Camping Torre Del Mar is
> nearby. It's virtually on the beach and promenade, a close walk to the town and a large Mercadona 5 minutes walk away. In the town is a bus stop which takes you into Malaga via an express service costing around 3 euros return.
> 
> To get to Camping Torre Del Mar you go to the far end of the beach and it's the first site you see. Laguna Playa is on the same access road and is about 250 metres away.
> ...


Hi

I have the ASCI 2013 book but cannot find Camping Torre Del Mar in it ?

DJM


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Ah well! They told me they would be in the 2013 book and said that ACSI prices would apply in 2012 as they were too late joining to get into the 2012 book. Never mind as it's cheaper than ACSI for longish stays. In 2012 the cost was approximately 310 euros a month in winter up until the end of May. See below.

As the two sites are next to each other take a look at Camping Torre Del Mar and Laguna Playa and make up your mind. There is even a wildcamping spot virtually opposite Laguna Playa if that is your preference.

The website is here:

http://www.campingtorredelmar.com/inicio.php

The prices quoted need to be reduced by 60%.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have the latest ACSI discount site POIs and Camping Torre del Mar is not shown as a discount site Playa Laguna is.

peedee


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We looked at both and chose Camping Torre del Mar - its more convenient for everything.
We stayed about 4 weeks and the 'wild campers' get getting moved on.
Torre del Mar is a nice town in the winter. Not too sure what it would be like in the summer but it didn't appear too touristy.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

There is no wild camping in Torre del Mar now, you will moved on in the evening but can stay in the day. 

Rincon down the road is handing out fines to wild campers.

Andy


----------

